# Slob Trout



## outdoorkid

I just caught this 28" 6lb 10 oz Trout around 4pm today in Choctawhatchee bay.


----------



## outdoorkid

Does anyone know of a good taxidermist in the area?


----------



## Realtor

wow looks like a snook!!!!


----------



## Austin

MONSTERRRRRRR!!!!

Just about a twin sister to my biggest. Still remember it like it was yesterday. Congrats man!


----------



## afishanado

Very nice!


----------



## outdoorkid

It is my personal best. I will never forget this great experience.


----------



## how2fish

Congrats that is one stud for certain and for sure !:thumbup:


----------



## parrothead

That is a pig !!!!!!!!! Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## spec-tacular!

Awsome speck! Artificial or
live bait?


----------



## outdoorkid

Artificial. Jerk bait.


----------



## spec-tacular!

Awsome


----------



## 192

Well done!


----------



## 60hertz

outdoorkid said:


> Does anyone know of a good taxidermist in the area?


www.globalfishmount.com

All you need are dimensions and a couple of pictures. Their mounts will last forever.


----------



## Tyler Massey

outdoorkid said:


> Does anyone know of a good taxidermist in the area?


I work with Gray taxidermy. They are one of the biggest fiberglass replica company's in the business. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## Tyler Massey

Nice trout by the way!!!!


----------



## mackdaddy06

Kevin glover taxidermy in milton best around on fish without question


----------



## todd in the bay

I've dreamed about catchin' Trout half that size!


----------



## barefoot

outdoorkid said:


> I just caught this 28" 6lb 10 oz Trout around 4pm today in Choctawhatchee bay.


Dang nice trout.

Tell us more.
What depth?
were you fishing structure?


----------



## outdoorkid

I was fishing small patches of grass in about 10 inches of water. My trolling motor was stuck on the bottom it was so shallow. I have been fishing the drop offs 5-7 feet deep and having huge success with fish ranging from 15-18 inches. I had 20+ fish Sunday morning fishing drop offs.


----------



## Redtracker

That is a fine Trout


----------



## Fowlweather_13

Mc Kinley Taxidermy

2243 Corinth Rd, Westville, FL 32464

850-956-2175

This guy has done all my Fish, Ducks, Deer and Turkeys


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup:wow:thumbup::notworthy::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011

You could have just measured it and took a picture in stead of killing the fish. I've done the same thing , and was told the same thing.

Awesome fish


----------



## outdoorkid

Killing it was not my plan. Letting something that size go belly up and float off is not going to happen either. I am a firm believer in letting the big ones go.


----------



## BY Ryan

Keeping that fish is fine, there are tons out there. Those shallow grasses in choctaw seem to be the hot ticket these days!


----------



## TheLooney1

Ain't nothing wrong with killing a fish that big. There are plenty of other smaller ones out there to spawn. Can't stand when people moan and groan about people keeping a nice fish.


----------



## outdoorkid

Amen


----------



## how2fish

TheLooney1 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with killing a fish that big. There are plenty of other smaller ones out there to spawn. Can't stand when people moan and groan about people keeping a nice fish.



That is a personal decision and unless your breaking a game law folks should just shut their pie holes.....I've let every Marlin,sailfish an bonefish I've ever caught go,but if I had wanted to keep them that is my business. And if I had ever thought a marlin would not survive the release I would have..I've never mounted a large red or trout,but I've eaten a few....


----------



## tat

Great Fish!! Truly one to remember. On the topic of keeping the big ones - it is personal BUT there's got to be education. Big sow trout produce WAY more eggs than the little ones & they've got great genes that all the little ones don't. It doesn't hurt to mention the alternative of using a photo & measurement to get an artificial mount. I used to keep big ones, now I don't unless she's dead anyway.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Kevin Glover might mount him.


----------



## Dragsmoker

That's a hog! Congrats man!


----------



## beachsceneguy

:thumbsup::thumbsup: awesome trout !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57

oinker for sure.good job.


----------



## outdoorkid

appreciate it guys.


----------



## jchristian

Man, that is a hoss... My biggest was 27 1/2 in Blackwater Bay on a spoon. Great fish!!!


----------



## minerva216

That's an awesome trout congrats man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryson13

Awesome fish! Impressive as hell!!


----------



## redfishguy83

Nice gator!! They having been biting really good around here lately!


----------



## salinesolution

Nice fish. They seem to be hiding over here in pcola:whistling:


----------



## Sam56uel

appreciate it guys.


----------



## panhandleslim

tat said:


> Great Fish!! Truly one to remember. On the topic of keeping the big ones - it is personal BUT there's got to be education. Big sow trout produce WAY more eggs than the little ones & they've got great genes that all the little ones don't. It doesn't hurt to mention the alternative of using a photo & measurement to get an artificial mount. I used to keep big ones, now I don't unless she's dead anyway.


I respect your opinion. I'm a big proponent of 'catch and release' of sport fish. If the fish was seriously injured as a result of lure extraction, you are obligated to keep it. Last week, I had a 26 1/2" fish that ate a 17MR head first and the whole plug was down the throat. Naturally, I wasn't able to extract that one before she expired. All that said, here is some food for thought. The average trout lives about 4 years but some unique individuals may live as long as 12 years. They can spawn after the first year. A large trout may have more eggs but it may have less years ahead left to spawn. The total future egg production may be greater for a small fish than a large one which may not have as many years to live. I've had this discussion with lots of people concerning 1,000 lb. Blue or Black Marlin. This rational is debatable....I understand that.

One of your statements has little validity though. You have no way of knowing whether a small fish has these 'great genes' or not. They have just as good a chance of having inherited great genes as a 7 lb. fish has. A couple of things are true. A fish that size *IS* a female. When a fish is dead, it is not going to get any bigger. In order to have 12 lb. trout, you can't kill the seven pound or eight pound fish.


----------



## Redtracker

I sure would like to see our trout get as big as the Monsters in Jacksonville... Keep setting the big Girls free.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Chapman5011 said:


> You could have just measured it and took a picture in stead of killing the fish. I've done the same thing , and was told the same thing.
> 
> Awesome fish


it's the biggest trout of his life!!!! I pay thousands of dollars a year to fish and have never caught anything like that! good job on keeping it, there are lots of trout that big and bigger everywhere. look and bullnettlernews.com and you will see Mississippi anglers don't even care about any trout under 8 pounds


----------



## panhandleslim

This is not Mississippi and it is definitely not the Indian River nor is it Jacksonville, Baffin Bay, Texas or even Mobile Bay. Our fish will likely never achieve the size of fish in the Mosquito Lagoon. An 8 pound fish around Pensacola or Choctawhatchee Bay is a real trophy and 7 pounds is close enough. 

Not trying to hijack this post but what are the biggest trout that other members know about from the Pensacola/East Bay or Choctawhatchee Bay systems????


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup:GOLLY WALLEY:thumbup: that a nice fish:yes::notworthy:


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Monster... I caught a 28" in a tournament, but much skinnier - 5lb 8 oz.. of course had to kill it for the tourney.


----------

